# Tight fit



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

How the hell did this not leak?









This was at a school

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn. Somebody should have caught that before finish.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stubbing the water out at the same elevation as the clean out is not good


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that's the "Close Coupled Vacuum Breaker" haven't you ever seen one before?:laughing:


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Oh that's the "Close Coupled Vacuum Breaker" haven't you ever seen one before?:laughing:


Yeah, nevermind that pesky C/L marking. Those manufacturers directions are truely just another man's opinion.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> Yeah, nevermind that pesky C/L marking. Those manufacturers directions are truely just another man's opinion.


Haha. Pretty funny


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> How the hell did this not leak?
> 
> This was at a school
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I get why its not a code approved install but what are you thinking would leak? The valve looks put together right other than not having 6" of tail piece above the FLR. What am I not seeing?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I get why its not a code approved install but what are you thinking would leak? The valve looks put together right other than not having 6" of tail piece above the FLR. What am I not seeing?


Because most of the spuds are not sticking out as far as the screwdriver stop. The difference in the offset can usually be made up by leaning the vacuum breaker tube one way or the other.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Because most of the spuds are not sticking out as far as the screwdriver stop. The difference in the offset can usually be made up by leaning the vacuum breaker tube one way or the other.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


OK, now I see it. I had to blow it up to tell the difference but with the escutcheon up against the tile I can see what you mean.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I take it back, it did leak. Look at the corrosion on the spud coupling.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I take it back, it did leak. Look at the corrosion on the spud coupling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


OK I see it now. Someone didn't read the prints right or something.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

CT18 said:


> Stubbing the water out at the same elevation as the clean out is not good


May I ask why at the risk of looking stupid?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe the plumber roughed in the waste for a different (think smaller footprint) urinal, like an Allbrook and he ended up with a Lynbrook. That 4-1/2" difference in height would be a viable explanation for this.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought it was a wall mount water closet. Its been a while but isn't the water rough around 11" above top of fixture. The cleanout looks to be a 45 to a 90 coming off the carrier.


----------

